# Switching from run flats on my 08 TT need some opinions..



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

i just bought a Audi TT and if you are familar with them they come with run flats and no spare tire..

i am thinking of switching from the run flats as i do not like the ride.. it is very harsh but my opinion on that might be 1 sided.. since i dont know how the car drives without them..

my previous 07 Passat i've ran 225/30/20s and they seemed a bit better ride them the 8inch run flats..

so i would like to ask for some opinions from guys/ girls with experiance with these tires.. if you switched from runflats did your ride improve and if so how much do you think..

i've read tire tread on a BMW forum and 1/2 said it was a better ride and another half said they really felt no diffrence.. but its a diffrent car and suspension setup.. 

as for spare tire i am researching some options i am thinking of a Mercedes AMG spare but its expensive ebay has a few at 350$.. my tires don't need replacing now but with spring coming i will be buying aftermarket wheels and staying with 18's so 1 option was to just reuse my tires.. but if its fesable to just go with a full wheel and tire package i just might do that..

thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been driving an 04 R32 for almost seven years. They came with neither a spare nor runflats. Just an air pump and a can of sealing goo was all that was provided from the factory. My previous car was a Mini Cooper S which came with runflats. The handling was spectacular but the ride and road noise was at a point where I didn't want to drive the car if I felt I might be getting a headache because it would quickly turn into a migraine. I changed wheels and tires from 205/45/17 to 215/35/18 (non run flats) and the ride/noise was an unbelievable improvement even with upsizing to a lower profile. I suppose a runflat is naturally stiffer and would _possibly_ enhance steering feel a bit compared to a traditional tire but, I think the benefits far outweigh anything you would lose by changing tires particularly if your car naturally has pretty solid steering feel already as mine and yours do.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

onequickg60 said:


> i just bought a Audi TT and if you are familar with them they come with run flats and no spare tire..
> 
> i am thinking of switching from the run flats as i do not like the ride.. it is very harsh but my opinion on that might be 1 sided.. since i dont know how the car drives without them..
> 
> ...


Ride comfort should increase and road noise should decrease with the switch to non- runflats. Many BMW owners have purchased the Conti Comfort Kit to reinflate and temporarily seal the tire in the event of a puncture (see link).

For the most part, everyone that I switch to non runflat tires are happy with the decision. The key is to have a plan in place (joining AAA, adding towing coverage to your auto insurance, etc) when the tire fails


http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AV5&url=/accessories/detail.jsp&ID=38


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't mention it before but I agree with Doc's recommendations completely. I've always had (as long as I can remember) emergency roadside assistance included in my auto insurance. It only costs me


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

thanks guys i'll take your suggestion.. i have the factory road side with my passat and only used them for tows to the dealer when i coudl drive the car.. my problem is i am a DIY guy so if i can just put a spare on and not wait for roadside i would.. 

but without a factory spare it will be something i will have to do.. 

i already keep a mini 12 volt compressor in the glove box for time when the TPMS light comes on and i can quickly inflate them..

its time to shop for new wheels and tires.. lol


----------

